# New to this ben pearson javelina



## Ratdog68 (Feb 22, 2009)

*Well...*



tinytim8727 said:


> cat. 974
> lgth. 5'6"
> ser.j-1756
> wt. @28"40#


The most important information to know is that the length of the bow will tell you what length string to order... it's generally listed as the "AMO". Your bow is 66" long. If my rememberer is working right, a "longbow" uses a string which is 3" shorter than the bow's length. A "recurve" uses a string which is 4" shorter than the bow's length. 

The other important information is the 40# @ 28, which means the weight of the bow's draw is 40lbs. at a draw length of 28 inches. 

The Serial number is for reference. I don't recognize the "cat. 974", I'll assume someone else will be able to fill you in... I suspect it's additional reference identification.

Ordering arrows for your bow will be easier as you provide the vendor with the weight of draw at the tillered length (40# @ 28"). Your personal draw length may vary from the tillered length. How far one way or the other will help to determine what kind of power you are personally applying to the arrow upon release. Your draw length will also help the vendor cut your arrows to the correct (for you) length.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Tiny -

It's one of the older Javelinas, probably not as sweet a shooter as the later "bat-wing" risered models, but still a shooter. If you can post a picture, it would help.

The bow is 66", and draws 40 pounds at 28". 

You'll need an AMO 66" or actual length 63.5" 12 strand Dacron string. Either way, the brace height needs to be around 7.5" (+/-). (Not sure if BP was using AMO stds back then.)

Arrows will depend on your draw length, but if you can use a 29" shaft, go with aluminum 1816s.

The 794 was the old model number (later models were #'s 708 and 7060) and j-1756 is it's serial number, sorry, never been good with serial numbers. 

It's an entry/intermediate level bow and not "worth" much as there were a lot of them made. 

Stress crack may not be a show stopper, but if there are big ones or a lot of them you might want to keep an eye on them, if ANY seem to be growing, hand it up. 

Good luck with it and try to post a picture.

Viper1 out.


----------



## trapperDave (Mar 12, 2005)

cat# is the catalog number which is the same# on bow limb. Yours is a pre 1968, but I cany narrow it down any further with the info I have on hand (my records currently only go back to 68) They were a midpriced bow in the Pearson line.


----------



## tinytim8727 (Apr 29, 2009)

thanks alot guys for the help i will take some pictures tonight and put them up.. to see wat you think of the crakes in it.. is this bow good enough to hunt deer with..

thanks tim


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

tiny - 

Technically - yes, but check min weight requirements in your state, and it may depend somewhat on your draw length. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## tinytim8727 (Apr 29, 2009)

if you had to pick a entery level trad bow for hunting reasons... wat would you buy... i am looking to use it just for hunting.....

thanks tim


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

Your bow is good enough to hunt with if it meets your states minimum draw weight requirements. What is it in Pa? It's all hitting THE spot with a sharp broadhead.


----------



## tinytim8727 (Apr 29, 2009)

yea i would be hunting in pa....


----------

